# Rugby



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

This is the rugby schedule... please not there must be a minimum of 5 person for the screens to be switched on

BCA club house

WEDNESDAY
13/6/12

SA Barbarians v England
15:00

-----------

SATURDAY 
16/6/12

New Zealand v Ireland
09:00

Australia v Wales
11:45

South Africa v England
17:00

Argentina v Italy
23:10

--------------

SATURDAY 
23/6/12

New Zealand v Ireland
09:00

Australia v Wales
11:45

South Africa v England
17:00

Argentina v Italy
23:10


----------

